# BUG REPORT: PIP 2nd size mode problem



## Mark_AR (Dec 25, 2003)

Can anyone else duplicate this?

Tune 921 to a NON-HD channel.

Press PIP 

The (small) PIP display pops up and is still aquiring the picture information(Black screen)

Press PIP again while it is still black to select the bigger of the two PIP modes.

The larger PIP screen comes up as a transparent square until picture data is aquired, then PINK & WHITE bands display on the right side of the PIP screen.

This does not happen if you wait for the picture to aquire in the small screen before selecting the bigger of the two PIP modes.

Boot V: 120B
Flash V: F051
SW V: L142
Dish 500 Quad LNB. 
No switch


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

I was able to reproduce this.


----------

